# replacing wallpaper in bathroom



## knharper (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in the process of removing old wallpaper in my small bathroom. I was surprised to find that the paper goes all the way behind the vanity. I don't want to have to remove the vanity just to remove that old wallpaper, or to put the new paper up, but it's very difficult to get to the leftover paper that goes into the invisible areas behind that vanity in order to get the new paper there. Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You just need to cut the old paper with a razor knife and cut the new to the edge.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if the vanity is screw mounted to the wall, you should be able to unscrew it and move it slightly from the wall to be able to remove and replace the wallpaper without having to take it off completely. if you only move it a half inch, it should not affect the pipes or drains at all, but be careful.

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

lyjg1115 
Newbie

Join Date: Nov 2008
Posts: 10 

 My Photos 








*上海呼叫中心* 
*上海呼叫中心*　*呼叫中心价格**呼叫中心软件　**北京呼叫中心*
__________________
*网站优化* 

???


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

chrisn said:


> lyjg1115
> Newbie
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2008
> ...


just a [email protected]$$ spammer, probably malware at those sites. ignore him and maybe he'll just go away.....

DM


----------

